# carving wood bowls without a lathe



## jennifer13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone have any info on how to carve a wood bowl or tray without using a lathe. I plan on using a dremel tool and wood carving chisels. My goal is NOT to make a perfect round bowl.. I don't mind an organic shape with imperfections, so long as it is still artistically appealing. Tips, advice, love.. all appreciated! Thanks : )


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

For the inside, I might try hogging out much of the central material with forstner drill bits on a drill press, and then you could clean up the edges using the dremel and chisels…

For the outside, you can get it circular on a bandsaw with a jig, and maybe if you tilt the table you can approach the bowl shape that you want? I haven't tried this myself.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Youtube is loaded with different ways. Some good, some bad.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bowl+carving&oq=bowl+car&aq=0&aqi=g3g-m6g-ms1&aql=&gs_sm=1&gs_upl=2547l8499l0l10835l8l8l0l0l0l0l240l1477l0.4.4l8l0


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

bowl adze, lancelot carver, even the table saw.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

check out the CMT bowl/tray kit that rockler sells. it's a essentially a specialized router bit and template set.


----------



## jennifer13 (Feb 19, 2012)

ahhh a bowl adze… good to know that exists… Thanks everyone for your input : )


----------



## MrWizard (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool tools out there just be safe during your creation.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

A Shinto rasp will help you greatly.


----------

